
Ask HN: What's your most nostalgic memory a life-long career with computers? - samstave
Organize by decade.<p>&#x27;70s, &#x27;80s, etc...
======
malux85
It was about 1998 to 2000, somewhere there. I was 14ish, and I got 6, 486dx
33MHz machines by literally pulling them out of the trash after my high school
threw them away.

I connected two of them with serial cables and spent about 6 months in DOS
with Djgpp compiler and dos IDE, I used a chess library and coded in C, and I
finally got the two machines to play chess against each other, client / server
architecture using a serial protocol I invented - state was held on the server
but transmitted to the client and the client made the decision and sent state
to server. Pretty inefficient but I was very young and self taught.

The feeling of pure joy when i finally got them working and I watched the
moves scrolling down the screen.

I was hooked on programming

------
drakonka
From oldest to newest:

* In Ukraine sometime in the 90s we had no computer, but the local arcade did. Sometimes my parents would give us "kapeyki" (basically like pennies) and my sister and I would gather then up and then run to the arcade across the street to stand in line to play The Lion King. We were obsessed with both the Disney film and the game. As soon as you died you lost your spot and the wait back in line could be an hour sometimes. I kept dying on the giraffes.

* Later we had a short-lived computer course at School Number 11. We had to come in outside of normal school days (which were Mon-Sat) to participate. I was too young to remember the specifics, but we had to type in programs to play some car racing game. I was really fast at it and always got to play the finished product first - unfortunately the course was short lived.

* When we got our first computer after moving to Alabama and got AOL dial-up I realized "Holy crap you can make things." My mom thought it was a passing phase, but she dutifully went the library with me to check out stacks of books on HTML, CSS, and PHP and brought back video game CDs she spotted at her trips to random stores. One of those games was Creatures 3 and it was what got me interested in life simulations to this day.

* Later I got to work with one of the guys who helped make The Lion King

------
pattrn
2002: Devised without a book what I later discovered was the MinMax algorithm
(my father was quite unhappy when he discovered tic-tac-toe game trees
penciled on the side of the staircase) and wrote a really terrible chess
engine with it. That sparked a lifelong interest in programming. A couple
years later, I had a blast implementing AlphaBeta (w/pruning), NegaScout,
MTDf. Eventually got into NNs, which I used for leaf-node scoring, and made a
bot that played on ICC (Internet Chess Club) that became a recurring opponent
for an IM at the time. The IM would chat with the bot, since he was convinced
by its play-style that it was human. In college, turned the leaf-node NN into
an FPGA to speed up the calculations by parallelizing them.

Then I got a 9-5 job and my dreams of working in AI faded into the ether. Life
comes at you fast.

~~~
exikyut
Do you still have any of this stuff sitting around? Particularly the FPGA
part.

If you do, I would love to see videos of this in action (not code). Would be
absolutely awesome. Seriously! I don't care that it's from 2002, that's what
makes me more interested if anything.

Also... people are Very Interested™ in neural networking now. I am 100.0% sure
that if you threw this info at a few companies they wouldn't mind waiting a
little while for you to shift gears (switch jobs) and catch up to the way
things are done now (train, at expense, for a few months). You'd likely take a
bit less time than the next person, in any case.

Yes, this would certainly be a major undertaking and not something to be
rushed, but I don't think your interviewers would be disinterestedly waiting
for whoever they're seeing next, to put it one way...

One thing. I'd recommend a position where you step back and look at the bigger
picture rather than drown in implementational/technical details all day -
you're clearly already figuring things out for yourself, so bogging yourself
down with the ways others are doing everything would be noise you could do
without.

~~~
pattrn
The only thing I can find is one of the original versions of the chess engine.
It's still running on a free web-host:
[http://blitzter.atspace.com/](http://blitzter.atspace.com/). Pardon the
writing style of 16-year old me.

Unfortunately, I can't find any of the newer versions of the engine or the
FPGA code. I wrote most of the newer versions in college, eight to ten years
ago; the hard-drive for my desktop may be around my house somewhere, but it
will take some time to find, setup, and search. You've piqued nostalgic
interest, so I may just do that...

I'm currently running a small software agency in the Boston area that employs
a couple developers. One of our larger clients integrates their AI-based
product with larger customers' platforms, and my company does quite a few of
the implementations. That has given me enough of a taste for now; hopefully we
can pivot completely into that space one day. For now, I'm enjoying working at
an arm's reach.

~~~
exikyut
Wow, I think I was in the middle of finding PHP really hard when I was 16...
:)

I'm falling over a bit at how the high-bit-finding system actually works (in
[http://blitzter.atspace.com/documents/game/index.html](http://blitzter.atspace.com/documents/game/index.html)),
along with the rest of the page to be honest. I'd say this is 90% my brain not
being great at this sort of thing, and 10% me not knowing chess (shh). I'm
very impressed though.

It's great that you're able to keep AI on the radar in a reasonable capacity,
even if it's not front and center at the moment. Hopefully the pivot you
mention does happen one day, and works out really well. :)

~~~
pattrn
I won't lie: all of this was incredibly difficult and time consuming to learn.
Homeschooling was a double edged sword. On one hand, I had five to six extra
hours per day for activities like this; on the other hand, I had no teacher,
so I relied on Barnes and Noble and rare internet access. It took many years
to reach even a basic level of competence. Sixteen year old me also found most
things quite difficult :).

That said, the page definitely lacks the rigor necessary to communicate the
concepts used in the chess engine -- another downside of my education. My
parents emphasized engineering related subjects over everything else, which
held back the development of my writing while accelerating subjects like math.
You can see that pretty clearly in the descriptions on the site. Regardless,
the terminology is correct, so it's easy to find a more clear explanation by
searching for it elsewhere. Perhaps it's better to think of the descriptions
as a poorly written glossary.

Talking about this brings me back to a time where I wrote software because it
satisfied a burning passion, and not because it paid the bills. I still enjoy
it, but with less intensity. Maybe that will return if I can get into AI
again.

Thank you for the kind words! I've thoroughly enjoyed this conversation.

------
dwarman
50 years. Somewhat different to most. Mixed hardware/firmware/software, niche
talents matched to niche markets. And practically all self-taught. Along the
way got a BS and most of an MS in CS but none of it was applicable to my
career, nor required for it, except the one class I keep alive was the FSM
class. Perfect for Hard Real Time Event Driven applications. My metier. Almost
all of the 50 years qualifies as nostalgia, even current, because it has all
been fun, all been coninuous learning, all been continuous invention, and
except for some esoteric math in my current Audio DSP path there has never
been a book about it.

1967-9 accidentally hired at Elliott Automation UK as comissioning technician,
finding bad wires/doa components in their 4100 series mainframes as they came
to the end of the production line, prep for shipping. Completely discrete hand
built machines, right down to hand-woven 48K x 24b main magnetic core memory.
No prior experience outside of hobby electronics, only 19, CS did not exist
then. This experience probably seeded all my first principles of computing, I
had to teach myself in intimate detail how a room sized computer works, and
how to program it. Both good and bad.

1969-71 (I know, by decade, but my trajectory does not fit decades easily)
design engineer at an EG&G UK subsidiary called Nuclear Measurements. Another
accident. Made instrumentation for the two main Nuclear Fusion labs Daresbury
and Culham. Got to climb around inside the Zeta Pinch 1MF capacitor and the
Tokamac. By chance visited a PCB layout researcher using my old 4130 with
vector graphics, thesis on rats nest automatic layout techniques.

1971-5 Another poach, this time into data communications world. I'll note here
that although I was then a hardware nut, programming computers is always an
essential skill to have. And also in those days of really tight resources,
doing it efficiently was default, whatever Tony had to say about premature
optimization - the code has to at least fit before it can be made to work. In
this phase I even had to design and write an ASM a custom computer a bit more
featured than a Z80, only in SSI 7400 series TTL. And in 8008 days, no Z80
when I started.

Still a big-eyed kid, somewhat bemused that folks wanted me to actually pay me
to do all this learning. Learning that even today seems to be missing from
CS/CE, at least as I can tell from graduate hires since then even up to today.
Got very good at "Making it up as I went". There was no book, really, for what
I was having to produce.

1975-89 moved to sister company in LA - poached again - got even deeper into
data comms, designing Statistical Multiplexors and protocols for University
time share computer centers. Employers made their $Ms but neglected to mention
stock options to me. OTOH as a founder and tech lead I had a blast, and seeded
a great dev lab culture around me, many of whom are still in touch.

1989-97 This was a really fun time; I and buddy did our own start up (Lone
Wolf Technologies) based on a mission critical deterministic protocol we had
dreamed up and a product using it to network MIDI synthesizers and controllers
in large venues and pro studios. Moto 68HC11 box did 4 ports, glass fiber
networking physical layer allowed up to 2 Km separation, multiple boxen, each
with a mirrored virtual 16x2 config LCD onto the network as a compound entity
(edit any box from any box), full soft topology routing and filtering and
remapping. Yet more learning OTJ, and inventing. And the customer base was,
well, rarified. Herbie Hancock, ELP, INXS, that rarified. Not actually a Good
Thing as it transpired. No volume. But oh what fun. Then Paul Allen invested.
A long story not for here. But moved us all to Seattle.

1998-9 designed a FPGA for autonomous isochronous multi-medial FireWire
transport (AFAIK the only one that did not funnel channel data through the
CPU). Was missing hardware, this was an intense but ultimately successful gig,
eventually made its way back into music world as control surface
driver/interface.

2000-7 Second time Lone Wolf, soon renamed SingleStep, designing a graphical
programming/delivery platform aimed an large scale network management. Again
great OJT learning and invention but customer base not so much fun.

2008-present now this one is a fun employer with a fun product. Not just fun
to my nerd core - fun is their product. I refer to Nintendo. Worked on Audio
engines for WiiU and Switch.

The two big gaps: "Consulting Years". Nail biting, more like. No nostalgia for
those.

So, not your typical career path. No front end / back end / full stack crowded
job market. I'd have been out of that and unemployable probably 20 years ago
if that were the case.

------
Isamu
About 1980, in the main terminal room in Wean Hall at CMU, late night but the
place is packed because so many have assignments due the next day.

The DEC-20 is under heavy load, all the DECscope VT52's are occupied, as well
as the less desirable DECwriter III terminals with fan-fold paper.

Many of the DECscopes are running TECO EMACS sessions, I see some people
writing papers in Scribe (Brian Reid's word processing language.)

Suddenly everything stops in the room and everyone holds their breath for a
couple very long seconds.

"%DECSYSTEM-20 NOT RUNNING" prints on every terminal in unison. Everybody
cries out in anguish.

Good times.

~~~
cryptonitez
and today we just yell at CMU-SECURE

------
tacoman
1998 - made IE4 pop calc.exe using some weird scripting bug that I didn't
fully understand. I promptly forgot about it because "lol M$ is crap" and I
didn't understand the significance. Maybe back then that wasn't special or
significant.

------
david-gpu
Perhaps as a teenager in the 90s, cracking DOS games with a disassembler and a
hex editor. It was probably more fun than actually playing them.

~~~
tedmiston
ResEdit in the mid-to-late 90s was such a fun toy as well.

------
stevekemp
Hearing the loading-sound of a game being read from tape to a ZX Spectrum
(circa 82-86):

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4umA3_9YNs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4umA3_9YNs)

That sound is just so memorable, even more so than hearing the sound of a
modem connect to the internet. (You could easily tell the difference between a
28k and 56k connection by hearing the modem responses.)

I've done a lot of things I'm proud of, like patching binaries, reverse-
engineering games/tools to get extra lives or registered status, but hearing
those noises? They take me back.

------
na85
Pirating "gamez" and warez on IRC, back when it was cool to have coloured text
announcements spamming the channel from a hundred dcc bots, and listening to
the chip tunes included on all the MYTH and CLASS cracktros.

------
clubm8
90s:

Some guy in another country wired his christmas lights to be controllable,
along with a few other lights. He didn't get much traffic. A small group of
gamers started turning them on and off and emailing him "DISCO". Later we
tried to send him morse code (E A T A D I C K) but he didn't figure it out.

I know it sounds mean, but I miss when trolling was cheeky and fun, not mean
and weirdly racist.

------
oldmancoyote
I began programming in 1968. 50 years later I can't think of anything I'm
nostalgic about. There were some OK to Good times, but nothing stands out. I'd
rather have done something else. I do recall first reading Tog's edition of
Macintosh User Interface Guidelines as opening up my perspective. For lack of
anything else I'd choose it.

~~~
api_or_ipa
I'm curious to hear about your 50 year career spanning some of the most
important revolutions in computer history. What do you work on now, and how
does it compare to what you worked on it 1968? How did people such as yourself
get into computing in 1968? What was the availability of computers and what
rules dictated human participation with computers? What improvement was the
biggest leap forward? Where there any 'winters' you felt where innovation
became dormant, stagnated or even declined?

~~~
oldmancoyote
At the time I started, you couldn't get a degree in software engineering.
"Software Engineering" wasn't even a thing. I took a course in programming for
geologists just before I flunked out of Stanford. Later, I took an evening
course in Pascal. Even later I took Stanford's online course in iOS
programming. Whenever some new concept came out, the hardware/systems vendors
had to prime the pump by educating everyone with manuals. Every new thing was
so obviously superior, one eagerly sought books, magazine articles, or manuals
to get on board. We all hauled ourselves up by our boot straps. It was an
exciting time.

Back then computers filled huge rooms, and time was allocated by the second.
"Nobody" knew how to program then, so it was easy to get a job programming for
a contractor at NASA-Ames and later for the U.S.G.S.

The first thing I ever did was a FORTRAN IV program that contoured simulated
lunar regolith data. These maps were crude line-printer maps with each
character representing a depth.

The last major thing I did before I left the U.S.G.S. was an interactive color
geologic map integrated with an ore-deposit database. That was about 1989.
Since I left the U.S.G.S. in 1995, I've done website programming and "side
projects." I'm currently working on a word processor for professionals engaged
in a major writing project, one involving lots of source documents and notes.
Like most side projects, the biggest problem is marketing.

I suppose everyone else would point to PCs as the greatest innovation. I
disagree. For me it was the hugely powerful APIs Apple provided with the Mac.
Before, you had to create nearly everything from scratch. It was
revolutionary. As an application-programmer, the Mac's APIs were hugely
empowering. I could now do things it would have taken a team a year or more to
do.

I realize C is very popular and I mean no offense, but I hate it. It's
prominence grates on my nerves. It's lack of discipline appeals to the worst
emotionally immature tendencies among very young programmers and can lead to
life-long bad habits. That is the perspective of an scientific-application
programmer. I'm sure the world seems very different for folks focused on
systems etc where C has advantages.

This has been rather long, but there were lots of questions to address. Thanks
for the opportunity.

~~~
api_or_ipa
I really interested reading your comment. Thanks for sharing your experiences,
I hope other users also found your comment enlightening.

------
scarface74
80s - I was 12, programming in AppleSoft Basic typing in assembly programs
from InCider that added double hires graphics support to Basic. I wrote what
would now be considered presentation creation software.

It was written mostly in basic but I also found another assembly language
extension that let you load Print Shop clip art from Basic.

My next project was an Eliza
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ELIZA))
clone. I hacked SAM (Software Automated Mouth) a voice synthesis program to
work with the 80 column card and Prodos (long story).

I wrote a few other little programs but those two stand out. I learned some
Assembly language and wrote some routines that were too slow for Basic.

------
cutler
2001 - discovering regular expressions in "Dreamweaver Bible" which led me to
Jeffrey Friedl's "Mastering Regular Expressions" which in turn led me to
"Programming Perl" and other O'Reilly Perl books before building my first
back-end with CGI.pm and MySQL.

------
kls
80's the day my grandparents bought me an Amiga.

90's Scraping every penny I could get to buy a NeXT box so I could download
the WorldWideWeb browser and editor so I could check out this new thing Tim
Lee had created called the web. Got the money, got a NeXT box, built a page
and decided that I wanted to get out of the desktop app development business
that day. After the CGI spec I knew I was going to be able to.

A good follow up to this conversation would be what are your biggest technical
disappointments by decade:

80's would have been LISP machines not catching on.

90's downfall of Commodore, Apple's handling of Copeland and the purchase of
CosmoWorld's by Computer Associates (that might have been early 00's).

------
eb0la
90's - I was coding a Turbo Pascal assignment in my brand new Pentium 66Mhz.
Previous computer was an 286 @12.5Mhz. You could really feel the difference in
speed compiling... and debugging.

I remember not beign able to spot a bug because the machine was so fast.
Inside a loop I mistyped extra zero in the counter: Instead of 1000 iterations
it did 10000.

After those 9000 extra iterations the program output was wrong and I didn't
knew why.

In the Pentium you couldn't tell the difference in speed because the output
came instantly... but in the i286 the difference in speed was so big you could
tell you iterated too much.

------
quickthrower2
1995 ish - I build a milling machine controller using a BBC Computer, some
stepping motors (requiring an 8 bit port to control, 4 bits each, 2 motors) a
unit I researched and ordered and some machine code.

------
psyc
80s: Mario, 90s: Wolfenstein and Final Fantasy, 00s: WoW, 10s: Minecraft. (I'm
a game programmer, so it's relevant to my career. I mark every era by which
games are most inspiring.)

------
decasteve
80’s: Coleco Adam. Cassette tapes, Buck Rogers, and programming for the first
time in BASIC. It died when I was about 10 years old.

90’s: 486, 28.8 modem which I spent a small fortune on (for a teenager).
Programming in C++ and Assembly. Getting a CD-ROM drive for Xmas and
installing it. Getting a book on Linux and installing Slackware from the
included CD. Finished high school and within a year I began my now 22+ year
career as a programmer and it has taken me around the world.

------
eb0la
90's - I went to the computer room in college and found a friend copying stuff
to a lot of floppy discs.

Turns out he was downloading linux for the fist time...

I grabbed another computer and help him download copy the stuff. We could not
download the floppies in parallel because the university had a shared 64kbps
connection to the Internet.

4 hours and 100 floppy discs later he when home and installed Linux for the
first time and opened my first linux account outside the university lab.

------
RajuVarghese
I was in the Systems Lab at UTSA in 1979 when a professor came in with a tape
and said that he got it from Bell Labs with a thing called Unix. We had
studied about Multics and the word play wasn't quite obvious to me them. In
any case, we did not have a PDP-11 to read it on; the lab had a Data General
Nova. My attention was devoted to my project and I did not have time to waste
on frivolous things like the newfangled OS from Bell Labs.

------
mbrock
My early teens around when I first got a copy of GNU/Linux. Someone in a local
IRC channel sold me a CD with Slackware 6 for a couple of bucks. That launched
me into an intensive period of learning.

In these youthful days, when I didn't have to earn a living and school ended
at 3 PM, learning stuff about hacking computers was pure in some sense, maybe
because it was purely self-directed out of curiosity.

------
mbrodersen
11 years old (1980-1981) learning to program a ZX spectrum in machine code
(yes machine code - not assembler). No internet. Just a single thin "Z80
Machine Code Programming" book for reference, and nobody to ask for help. A
roller coaster experience from deep despair to an ultimate high :-)

------
bewe42
It started in the 80s when a friend brought me into a department store to type
quickly into a computer "10 PRINT 'HELLO'; 20 GOTO 10" and then he pressed
return. Magic! I was hooked from that moment on forward.

------
DrScump
80s: getting to run IBM mainframes by myself

90s: getting my first Sparcstation on my desk

------
shortoncash
Reading Denthor's tutorials in a basement, the 90s, learning C++ and assembly.
Pure joy getting thingslike a 3d cube and a 3d star field up on the screen.

------
wolco
Owning a commodore 64 in the 80s. Learning how to call out from my new modem
with atdt commands.

------
SirLJ
root having the real powers, just send MOTD to all logged users: the system
will reboot in 5 minutes...

------
bradknowles
I’ve worked with computers since the early 80s, starting with a Commodore
Vic-20 in 1982. My first program was implementing a complete “choose your own
adventure” book. I had never heard of Zork.

In high school, we used Apple ][+ and Apple //e computers. I was not able to
get into any of the programming classes as a junior, because the classes were
all filled by seniors. But they let me into the computer lab in my own time,
before and after school and during lunch. After a couple of months had passed,
I was already helping the seniors with their work. When I became a senior, I
they let me skip the intro class, because I had basically helped teach it the
previous year. I went straight into the advanced class, which was Pascal and
not Basic. I was on a team of two that finished the class project so fast that
the teacher assigned me to a second team where the guy was alone. On that
second team, we still finished before any of the others. I graduated in 1984.

In college, my first programming class was in COBOL on IBM 3081 mainframes,
using punched cards. Then FORTRAN. Later, I got to revisit Pascal. For my
Numerical Methods class, I wanted to learn C. So the grad student who was
actually grading the homework for the professor agreed, and we got to learn C
together. I was so excited by learning C that every one of my programs
executed perfectly, and I turned in all my homework before anyone else. I
didn’t even have to take the final, because there was no way I could score low
enough for that to hurt my grade. The next major language I learned was
Prolog, for what was supposed to be a class in Artificial Intelligence. My
senior year, I took a Software Engineering course. I finished my work to
graduate in August of 1989, but due to problems with my professor failing to
give me a grade before he took a job programming for one of the airlines, I
didn’t technically graduate until 1990.

In September of 1989, I went to work for the Defense Communications Agency, in
the basement of the Pentagon. My first programming task was helping to port
the classified AIRFIELDS database from COBOL-66 to COBOL-77. However, I had
learned UNIX in college, and so they also made me the UNIX Adminstrator in the
branch. They gave me a diskless Sun 386i soon after I arrived. I got tired of
constantly updating the /etc/hosts file from the HOSTS.TXT file from
nic.ddn.mil, and so I set up what I believe was the first caching recursive
nameserver inside the agency, and learned a lot about bind in the process.
Later, when the agency was having a lot of problems with their Internet e-mail
service, I got drafted in to fix that, and I learned a lot about sendmail. I
did a few other things, including personally pissing off the Director of the
NSA with a letter I wrote to the editors of the Communications of the ACM in
1992 (published in November of that year, see [http://www.shub-
internet.org/brad/cacm92nov.html](http://www.shub-
internet.org/brad/cacm92nov.html)), but I still managed to become the official
Technical POC for DISA.mil, and I convinced the SIPRnet administrators that
they should use the DNS and not HOSTS.TXT tables, as well as using real
network numbers as assigned by the NIC instead of just pulling random numbers
out of their ass. I also turned several Class B and at least one Class A
network back to the NIC, because the agency wasn’t using them. By 1995, I had
become the sendmail FAQ maintainer, and that lead to a new opportunity to go
work at AOL.

At AOL, I helped install their fifth internet email gateway in my first week
there. I did a lot of stuff in a short period of time, and became their Senior
Internet Mail Administrator. In 1996, I got blamed for taking down all
internet e-mail around the world (as a side-effect of the network outage
explained at [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-day-america-online-went-
off...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/the-day-america-online-went-offline-
in-1996/)), and I have been told that both qmail and postfix were created as a
result of that incident. By 1997, AOL had become a toxic enough place that I
could no longer survive there.

I could go on, but although I remember a lot of these details, I find that I’m
not really nostalgic for them. I guess the times were pretty good, but frankly
I think the times since then have gotten better and better.

Well, maybe not with regards to the recent US presidential elections. But
otherwise, I think many things now are much better than they have ever been
for many people, and maybe that scares some of the 1%ers at the top.

------
saluki
SYS 64738

------
pensivemood
using 20+ floppies to install windows 95 only to get up "windows protection
error", like a zillion time, and trying again in hopes it ll work the next
time?

------
newadventures
Winter Games, on a 486, when I somehow managed to edit the high-scores with a
hex editor and put my name on top. I started programming the next day and
haven't stopped since.

